

Make your site Mobile: Run a Nexus S or Xoom tablet right on your PC. - benhedrington
http://buildcontext.com/blog/2011/android-browser-emulator-windows-7-nexus-s-xoom-tablet

======
wccrawford
For anyone that didn't figure it out from the title, you run the official
Android emulator and select 3.0. Not a big surprise.

